# Anyone ever tried iRedmail for own Mail Server Setup?



## Amitz (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi everyone!


I wonder if anyone of you ever tried

http://www.iredmail.org


as a personal Mail Server Solution instead of installing and configuring everything by hand?


I would highly appreciate your opinions and experiences!


Kind regards


-A


----------



## Tactical (Aug 9, 2013)

I do. Its a pretty easy solution. It installs and the only you need to setup is spf and dkim records.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeppers, I tried 6+ months ago with Debian and it failed.

Now, @jarland is a big fan of iRedMail.   He says recent release works fine on Ubuntu.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, it is very easy to setup out of the box.  They recommend a 1GB Ram server because ClamAV, Spamassassin and their one other anti-virus product (can't recall of the top of my head) can be resource intensive.  They do however include instructions for removing clamav and the other resource intensive products for those who wish to use it on lower resource platforms (read: you may be able to use it with all the anti-virus stuff on lower resources, it just doesn't get along with a large amount of users trying to do a lot of work at once).  iRedMail is setup on Debian and CentOS with 3-4 commands total.  The only choices you need to make I believe are  your default domains to use and weather you wish to use OpenLDAP, MySQL or Postgresql for the db part of the server.  I usually opt for MySQL as its the easiest to interact with.

Hopefully this helps you out @Amitz!

Edit: I would suggest installing from a vanilla OS install if you can as you could run into unresolved issues if something it needs already has an older version installed or isn't where it is looking for it.  I haven't had these issues because all my installs of it have been on new servers, but as I see @buffalooed saying he had issues, this might be why.

Cheers!


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 9, 2013)

Have used it for the last 6 months, its exelent. "BACKUP BACKUP BACKUP!"


----------



## Amitz (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the insight!  

I understand that the non-paid version of iRedmail comes without any webpanel, is that right? Is it still easy to manage? Or is there some kind of trimmed/downgraded panel that comes with the free version?

Backups are no problem and go without saying. I spend more money in total for my backup servers than for the ones in production...


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Aug 10, 2013)

There is an administration panel that comes with it, but you are right in that it is very limited (and also has a shameless plug for the paid version on it).  It allows you to setup domains and manage them, but you do not get all the bells and whistles.  iRedMail is more or less the administration panel, the webmail service its self is provided using RoundCube. 

Cheers!


----------



## blergh (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, it's very convenient. Most of the stuff that the paid-version has is doable via the free version as well, you just don't get a simple button to click (like adding aliases).


----------

